# JNI Can't find dependent libraries



## Vorby (7. Feb 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Ich habe folgendes (kleines) Problem.

Wie man mit JNI umgeht, denk ich zu wissen. Hatte unter Windows 2000 nette Programme geschrieben, die auch liefen/laufen.

Jetzt nutze ich WinXP, und da gibt es komischer weise von JAVA her, Fehlermeldungen.
Bin sogar soweit (runter) gegangen, das ich das einfache Beispiel HelloWorld genutzt habe.
Habe die dll neu kompiliert. (einmal mit gcc / c++ - und cl (M$))

Bekomme immer die selbe Fehlermeldung.
C:\....\helloworld.dll Can't find dependent libraries

die dll findet er (sonst würde ja da stehen finde DIE dll nicht)
Path ist auch gesetzt zu den üblichen verdächtigen (also Java etc) so wie es unter mein 2000 System auch war.

Wovon ist es denn noch abhänig?
Hat jemend Rat?

Danke schon mal!

Gruß


----------



## Vorby (9. Feb 2007)

Weiß niemand woran es liegt?


----------



## Aske (10. Feb 2007)

Diese Fehlermeldung bedeutet, daß Deine Programmbibliothek noch andere benötigt, um zu funktionieren (aber das wirst Du sicher selbst wissen ^^). Kann es sein, daß Du beim Kompilieren MFC aktiviert hast? Um festzustellen, welche dlls noch fehlen, könntest Du z.B. Deine helloworld.dll mit dem Microsoft Programm "Depends" öffnen und alle Dlls welche er Dir anzeigt im Programm mit System.LoadLibrary laden.
Gruß, Aske


----------



## Vorby (13. Feb 2007)

Ich kompiliere mit MinGW also c++ und unter windows 2000 funktioniert es ja komischerweise. Gleichen Befehl unter windows XP (auch gleiche Pfade) und es geht nicht mehr.
(kompilieren jedes mal ohne Fehler!)

das mit dem Laden der DLL in <<Microsoft Programm "Depends">> funktioniert das?
Sehe ich da welche DLL mein HelloWordl.DLL noch braucht / "abhänig" ist?
Muss ich mal Probieren... Ein Link wäre nett, wo es das gibt (Fals Freeware)
oder ich googel es mir , danke erste mal. Werde sagen ob es damit geht.

Was mich halt verwirrt, das es XP nicht kann - 2000 schon.

Gruß


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2007)

Hi...ganz genau so funktioniert "Depends"...ist leider keine Freeware, aber wer in google sucht, der findet


----------

